
Will Pay-Per-Gaze Advertising Reach Google Glass? - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-electronics/gadgets/pay-per-gaze-advertising-google-glass#.Uhe2J_VyukQ.hackernews
======
deveac
Hard to imagine it will not:

[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/microsoft-apple-and-google-
wh...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/microsoft-apple-and-google-where-does-
the-money-come-from/4469)

Google will use Glass to make money from advertisers, -that much is beyond
question. PPG is about the least obtrusive (for the user) form of generating
this revenue if it can be worked out. It places an emphasis on developing more
compelling real world ads as opposed to injecting pop ups or more traditional
HUD messaging.

The cool thing for advertisers is that you would only need a statistically
significant amount of Glass users to give you localized feedback in order to
iterate real world ads for far more people than are doing the measuring.

